# Software > OpenWrt >  Βοήθεια για δημιουργία κόμβου client με openwrt

## eagleg

Έχω κάνει εγκατάσταση σε ένα linksys wrt54g3g το openwrt backfire 10.03.1-rc6 μπορείτε να με βοηθεισεται για το πως το κανουμε connect για κόμβο client ;

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλύτερα να το κάνεις θέμα και εδώ www.openwrt.gr αφου ψάξεις πρώτα μήπως κάποιος το έχει κάνει ήδη αυτό που ρωτάς.

----------


## romias

http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=365...351#post535351
Απο την φράση "Στο Network >Interfaces, πρόσθεσα ενα “entry” ορίζοντας"είναι οτι σε αφορά.
Πιστεύω θα τα καταφέρεις αν και ο οδηγός είναι παλιος και αφορά την 10.03.
Εχω την εντύπωση πως στην 10.03.1-rc6 υπάρχει κουμπάκι κονεκτ.

----------


## christopher

Network->Wifi->Scan->Join Network αν υπάρχει dhcp αλλιώς Network->Interfaces->WLAN0(ή1ή2) με το χέρι.
Network->Wifi->Edit->Interface Configuration->Mode:Client

----------


## eagleg

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για της απαντήσεις, κατάφερα να κάνω connect αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω ping ip's από το wifi παρά μόνο από το LAN, μήπως κάτι γίνεται με το firewall ?

----------


## eagleg

Οκ.
Ο κόμβος Eagle_Patisia #19184 ( client ) θα είναι up σε λίγες μέρες, Ευχαριστώ για την βοηθεια και το σεταρισμα που έκανε ο romias

----------

